# Rundlogo auf Billardkugel



## subzero (1. Februar 2005)

Huhu

Also ich habe ein rundes Logo






Das ganze soll auf eine Runde Billardkugel!

1. Wie mache ich mit PS 7.0 eine halbwegs realistisches Billardkugel (kennt ihr ein Tut)?
2. Wie packe ich das Logo am besten drauf das es auch die dazu zu passende Wölbung hat ?


----------



## Xdreamer (1. Februar 2005)

Nein kenne kein Tutorial diesbezüglich jedoch aber wirst auch du hier fündig und kannst das nachzeichnen was du siehst.
Dein Logo brauchst du ja nur noch zu verzerren und ev. die Lichtverhältnisse anzupassen, viel Glück.


----------



## devilrga (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich glaube es gibt auch ein Tutorial dafür, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wo das war. Werds mal suchen.

mfg


----------



## Clubkatze (1. Februar 2005)

Es gibt zwar nicht x Billardkugeltuts, aber Tuts mit denen man Kugeln erstellt gibt es en masse. Hier findest du z.B. eins (ganz  unten). 

Dein Logo verzerrst du dann entsprechend und fertig.


----------



## Peter Klein (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Schau dir mal dieses tut an.Ist sehr gut erklärt!

Kugel 

Und dann wegen dem Logo das Tut darunter

Gruß


----------



## Chillmatic (20. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Links. Vor allem die Seite die clubkatze verlinkt hat, sind super erklärte Tutz!


----------

